
Where Will Your API Stand In The Oracle v Google API Copyright Debate? - apievangelist
http://apievangelist.com/2014/05/10/where-will-your-api-stand-in-the-oracle-v-google-api-copyright-debate/
======
alttab
Watch Microsoft pull something amazing on the mobile front that isn't Java,
just watch!

I'm not really trying to be snarky, but the gridlock could mean the death of
Android. Instead of trying to actually resolve that difference as Android
continues to evolve and mature in its own direction, I feel there truly is yet
another option that should make our choices now irrelevant.

edit: I'm taking a mobile POV on this.

